# Oblivion - 2. Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Film mit Tom Cruise



## FlorianStangl (13. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oblivion - 2. Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Film mit Tom Cruise* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oblivion - 2. Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Film mit Tom Cruise


----------



## springenderBusch (13. Februar 2013)

Hab schon wieder gedacht hier kommt eine Meldung zu Elder Scrolls Oblivion 2.
Aber der Film sieht auch interssant aus.


----------



## JerrY1992 (13. Februar 2013)

joa sieht interessant aus, scheint auf jeden fall mal was neues zu sein.


----------



## Malifurion (13. Februar 2013)

Universal und Cruise sind wieder im Geschäft? Hat Cruise aufgrund seiner Scientology Propaganda nicht den Vertrag mit Universal verloren? Wundert mich. Da war doch mal was^^


----------



## DaveMash (14. Februar 2013)

Jack Harper...? Spielt das in der Zukunft von Two and a Half Men? Kann ja nur schief gehen ^^


----------



## z3ro22 (17. Februar 2013)

Er ist ein guter Schauspieler Punkt.

Es geht hier um den Film nicht um Scientology

Sein Job und sein normales Leben sind zwei Welten das sollte man trennen.

Ich werde ihr gucken.

Als Schauspieler mag ich ihn.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2013)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> Er ist ein guter Schauspieler Punkt.
> 
> Es geht hier um den Film nicht um Scientology
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig, aber wenn der Film eher der Verbreitung von Scientology dienen soll *hust*Operation Walküre*hust* dann kann man das nicht so einfach trennen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2013)

naja, also wenn ein Schauspieler ein solches Negativimage aufbaut, dann schlägt das natürlich auf den Film über, denn neben den schauspielerischen Fähigkeit muss auch Sympathie mitschwingen damit einem ein Film gefällt, wenn das aber durch Sofarumgehopse und vorallem durch Werbung für eine Extra Fragwürdige Religion macht, die auf einem schlechten SciFi Buch basiert und Geld anbetet, dann wandelt sich das halt in Antipathie und zieht Natürlich einen Film runter


----------

